# Code 205 Rail Questions



## wlburge (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm working on some cars for 1/24 scale D&RGW narrow gauge. 


I found the recommended code 205 rail for the track,but need to know what rail joiners to use.

Are there any scale joint bars available to bolt rail together?


Thanks.

Bill Burge
Marion,Iowa


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bill 

Whose code 205 rail are you using. Most of the companies also make joiners. Micro Engineering in the past made cast joint bars for code 250 but nothing smaller. If you want real joint bars, you will probably have to jig up some thin bar stock and drill your own. I don't want to think about the cost of using eight SS 0-80 bolts and scale sized nuts [the others will be far too large] on every joint.


----------



## wlburge (Jan 2, 2012)

Jim,
I looked on the web at Micro Engineering and BK Enterprises rail and switch components,but neither listed rail joiners for code 205.

What hobby shops online would be good places to order rail and such?

Thanks.

Bill Burge
Marion,Iowa


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Old Pullman has code 205 metal joiners. PDF catalong on rail and accessories:


Old Pullman 

Micro Engineering Code-205 Plastic Insulated Rail Joiners (8 per pack) Image Coming Soon - Click to Request Image Retail Price: $3.95 Internet Trains Price: $3.36 Item Number: MEC-26-206 
Micro Engineering shows some plastic ones.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Bill, 
Have you considered folding your own rail joiners out of sheet/strip metal? I know that it is not entirely prototypical, but the principle it the same as other manufacturers. 

I have been making my own lately for code 250, using the rail as a form, then crimping the brass round it. It is surprisingly easy and you get better each time. 

Alec


----------



## wlburge (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Jerry. I wasn't sure if old pullman was still in business.I saved the website on my favorites list.I see they have tie plates as well. D&RGW used tie plates on the narrow gauge mainlines but not the branches.
The other narrow gauge system I'm into (SR&RL) used no tie plates on any of their lines.

Is the Old Pullman rail weathered?
I found Micro Engineering weathered code 205 at $108.25 for 48 feet and BK Enterprises at $63.75 for 48feet.

Alec, I didn't even consider forming my own joiners. Something to keep in mind tho.Thanks.

Bill Burge
Marion,Iowa


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there any scale joint bars available to bolt rail together Llagas make some insulated rail joiners which are fairly decent mouldings with boltheads, etc. [llagastrack.com] 









I believe they will work on code 215 rail.

I wasn't sure if old pullman was still in business 
Neither was I, though I called a few years ago and was told someone had bought the business. Are they still making stuff?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

The llagas ones are only code 215 and 250. 

Craig


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Could always call/write: 
Voice: 772-581-5729 
Fax: 772-770-0759 
[email protected] 

9298 106th Avenue 
Vero Beach, Florida 32967


----------

